# Where to buy shrink tube online?



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I just found out mudhole is back ordered 30 days on the size of rubber shrink tube I need. Does anyone know where else I can order some .984" tube online?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rocket said:


> I just found out mudhole is back ordered 30 days on the size of rubber shrink tube I need. Does anyone know where else I can order some .984" tube online?


Try fish sticks, are you looking for teh x flock heat shrink


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, I'm looking for the x flock. I tried the fish sticks site but I can't find them on there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Harbor Freight.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I know he has it, his website is new and still has a few kinks send them an email and they will help you out


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys are on top of it... thanks for the responses.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If you search the Fish Sticks site for "shrink" it will bring up the black diamond x-flock in 20mm, 25mm and 30mm.

Evan


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

Jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

HEH rocket,
Dblue fishing has it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390105269188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Riley Rods


----------

